# launcher release



## David Donovan (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm making a home made launcher, I need a release mechanism. I can't find anything online except the Sure shot G4 release made by Zinger Winger at Gun Dog Supply. Any suggestions? Should I just buy the ZW G4? Looking for something a little cheaper. I am using the Model 150 remote transmitter and receiver.


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

You might try a old bow release. They can hold some pretty good tension. It's what I'm going to try for this. Should work for a winger also.
http://gundogforum.com/resources/RemoteLauncherPlans.pdf


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Go to www.trainrite.net you will see both manual and remote releases available for you launcher!
Warren Price


----------



## David Donovan (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. I just ordered the G4 from Gun dog Supply


----------



## chelseaborella (Apr 22, 2013)

You are doing very well. i'm thinking to to make some thing great it with, nice work by the way.


----------

